# Sybilla pretosia



## ABbuggin (Jul 12, 2009)

Took these pics today of one of my pre-sub females. Pretty happy with the 1st one, the 2nd pic is so-so.












They are not out of focus, photobucket blurrs them a bit. &lt;_&lt; I need to transfer all my pics to flikr but that will take a looooooooong time.


----------



## mantidian (Jul 13, 2009)

I love this species!!

tell me when you have ooths Btw, are these easy to raise? If so then in what special conditions?


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 13, 2009)

:| i don't like this species. to jumpy and spidery.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> :| i don't like this species. to jumpy and spidery.


this spieces is awesome


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 13, 2009)

they jump on your face!

always the face..


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 13, 2009)

but that's funny :3


----------



## ismart (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice! Keep me in mind if you breed this species  .


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 13, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> but that's funny :3


its scary! hahha x)

i traded a L6 sexed pair for 2 pairs of L3 desiccata. they're L4 now  soon to be L5.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 13, 2009)

ismart said:


> Very nice! Keep me in mind if you breed this species  .


I do breed them. This is my 2nd generation.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 16, 2009)

Took a pic today that looked funny.


----------

